# Lightbulb change



## TimoS (Oct 6, 2005)

We started a discussion on one finnish martial arts forum about how martial artists change a lightbulb. Here are some of the better ones. 

How many Wing chun practitioners does it take to change a lightbulb ? 10. 1 to change the bulb, 6 to argue if his weight is distibuted correctly and final 3 are telling others that the changers teacher never really studied with Yip Man

In aiki light bulb change (LBC for short) you focus on the harmony of the light bulb

In RBLBC you change several light bulbs at a time

Ninjas focus on breaking the lamps, because they prefer darkness. 

BJJ folks first wrestle the lamp down so they don't have to reach high

Korean LBC artist are really tough, they change the bulb using only their feet from upto 10 feet height. They will also first tell everyone that lightbulbs were first invented in Korea and there are paintings of them in roayal burial chambers. When they change the bulb, it is done in quite the same way as in Japan or China, but the connection to these light bulb changing arts is vehemently denied at first. Then later they will grudginly admit to it, but still point out that even the legendary hwarang warriors changed their bulbs in the same way and that method was carried to Japan where it was just refined and then carried back to Korea.

Koryu artists will first want to know if the light bulb has an official stamp from the light bulb factory. They will also have arguments on who founded the factory and who have been the CEOs. While putting the bulb into place they will tell you how during the wars these kinds of bulbs were used in bunkers and how well they can stand artillery barrage. However, in their enthusiasm they will forget to check if the bulb is actually working or not.

Japanese karateka LB changers have forgotten what the meaning of the LBC kata moves are and also because the names have been changed to japanese, the meaning has changed, which is why they're actually talking about washing the elephant and not changing a lightbulb (which is why they train the changing of lightbulb with a packet of peanuts and a hose)

Mantis kung-fu practitioners do it so that wife orders the man to change the bulb. When he moves too slowly, the wife changes the bulb and eats her husband.



There were others but right now I'm feeling too lazy to translate them  Let's see what you guys can come up with.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2005)

Hillarious!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 6, 2005)

Q:  How many Kenpo instructors does it take to change a light bulb?

 A: 20!!!  One to change the lightbulb, and 19 to say "that is not the way Mr. Parker showed me" 

 -Michael


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

Aikido practitioners will use the weight and momentum of the light bulb to sweep it in a wide circle before catching the light bulb off-guard, reversing its direction into a small circle and thus into the socket.

Grandmaster Wally Jay's jujitsu practioners would naturally go straight for the small circle.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 6, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Q:  How many Kenpo instructors does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> A: 20!!!  One to change the lightbulb, and 19 to say "that is not the way Mr. Parker showed me"
> 
> -Michael


Classic! :lool:





			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Grandmaster Wally Jay's jujitsu practioners would naturally go straight for the small circle.


----------



## Jelik (Oct 6, 2005)

Funny - love it.


----------

